

Sports Endorsements: No Engagement, No Touchdown - thankuz
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/08/sports-endorsements-no-engagement-no-touchdown/?isalt=0

======
jckay
This shit is really fascinating.

One crazy example i have seen is this site which allows you to buy a video
recorded from your favorite celebrity. So for instance pay $1000 and get a
Justin Bieber autograph and a video of him signing happy birthday to you -
that you can play at your 8th grade bday party.

And x% goes to charity. Really cool stuff. People are getting innovative and
celebrities will always be influential.

